# Mexican Loop



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

Just curious to how this name got started?

We call the island sink vent set-up a mexican loop vent. . .anyone know about it's origin?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Never heard of term for it.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Nope never heard it either


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Umm, maybe its a drain that goes nowhere and is full of crap?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

USP45 said:


> Umm, maybe its a drain that goes nowhere and is full of crap?


:laughing:


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

It's an island sink type vent, a loop vent, but they call it a mexican loop here *shrugs*


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Maybe because it does a job American vents won't do.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 4, 2008)

lolololol... way too funny


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

USP45 said:


> Umm, maybe its a drain that goes nowhere and is full of crap?


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

My drain is having a siesta...:laughing:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Sounds like some sort of smoking device..."hey dude, pass the mexican loop."arty:


----------



## Pipemaster (Jul 29, 2008)

*Because its stupid dumb and doesnt do a dam thing*

*thus the name*

*dont call me racist either i didnt start the term*

*i just asked a few montths ago about it myself*

:whistling2:


----------

